# Telnet via Web Browser



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm doing a course covering TCP/IP Suite and it covers telnet which I am famliar with, but it mentioned you could telnet via a web browser. It gave an example of:

In the address bar *http://telnet://host* but it doesn't work? Just wondering if someone could enlighten me.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What browser are you using? I should work with IE, don't know about any others. And I believe you leave out the http:// as the protocol is telnet so it would just be telnet://host


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm, firefox prompts that the link needs to be open with an application and gives a *url.dll,TelnetProtocolHandler %I* message and IE returns "Page cannot be displayed"


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

This is a nice link for alot of telnet fixes and has a few items on why your firefox may not be doing it. Any reason your not just using something like putty or the built in telnet command, besides this is the way you want to do it?


----------

